# Receiver DECA/Broadband DECA? DECA I or DECA II?



## hinge (May 16, 2011)

Ok , I'm getting confused. I see all this stuff on Ebay, called different names, so I'm going by colors: is the white DECA (DECA I) and black DECA (DECA II)? ; are there just "receiver DECA's" , ie white or black used WITHOUT power cord ? are there just "broadband DECA's" , ie white or black used WITH a power cord ?, and not the same as a CCK ? what does the "DC to RF adapter" in these black kits do?


I want to get MRV with GENIE using proper DECA's to H21 receivers and my router


----------



## Jacob Braun (Oct 6, 2011)

hinge said:


> Ok , I'm getting confused. I see all this stuff on Ebay, called different names, so I'm going by colors: is the white DECA (DECA I) and black DECA (DECA II)? ; are there just "receiver DECA's" , ie white or black used WITHOUT power cord ? are there just "broadband DECA's" , ie white or black used WITH a power cord ?, and not the same as a CCK ? what does the "DC to RF adapter" in these black kits do?
> 
> I want to get MRV with GENIE using proper DECA's to H21 receivers and my router


It can be a bit confusing.
There are two Receiver DECAS, the white DECA-I and black DECA-II.
Those by themselves are not considered CCKs.

DirecTV used to pair this power inserter with the DECA-I with one end of the DECA-I going to that power inserter and the other end going to a satellite line. That is the *old* CCK.
Then there is the newer CCK which is a stand-alone device. It just has a separate power cord and then a coax line...it can't be used as a receiver DECA. Finally, there is the newest model CCK, which is a DECA-II, an H25/C31 power supply, and a coax adapter.

And there is also the Wireless-CCK also called the Wireless DECA.

You'll need a Receiver DECA for each of your H21s (either white or black, or mix and match, they are functionally the same).
And a CCK-Coax kit (or wireless CCK) for internet on all of them. Unless you can run an ethernet cable into the back of the HR34 from your router. The HR34 will network your other two receivers if you can do that.

The DC to RF adapter turns the EPS10 power supply from the H25/C31 into something a Receiver DECA can draw power from. Basically it's the same thing that the old style DECA Power Inserter does, except it's smaller and uses power from an EPS10 power supply (presumably to save DirecTV costs).

Does that help at all? Or is that more confusing?


----------



## hinge (May 16, 2011)

Ok , its making more sense now, BUT, in you last paragraph about the Dc to Rf adapter, you said its used for receiver DECA to draw power, But I thought the receiver DECA's got power from the receiver only, and the BB DECA's need an external supply, right?


----------



## Jacob Braun (Oct 6, 2011)

hinge;3200586 said:


> Ok , its making more sense now, BUT, in you last paragraph about the Dc to Rf adapter, you said its used for receiver DECA to draw power, But I thought the receiver DECA's got power from the receiver only, and the BB DECA's need an external supply, right?


It's only used when you're using a receiver DECA as a CCK/BB DECA. If you're using the receiver DECA on the back of the receiver it is not needed, but if a receiver DECA is hooked to your router then THAT is when you need the DC-RF adapter.


----------



## hinge (May 16, 2011)

Ok, if I get what your saying, then this http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...n=GAN&utm_medium=affiliate&utm_source=k244266 can be used as either a receiver DECA without the power supply, or a CCK/BB DECA with the power supply/dc-rf adapter, right?


----------



## Jacob Braun (Oct 6, 2011)

hinge;3200591 said:


> Ok, if I get what your saying, then this http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.asp?p=dcapr0-01&d=directv-cinema-connection-kit-w/-power-supply-(decabb1r0)&utm_campaign=GAN&utm_medium=affiliate&utm_source=k244266 can be used as either a receiver DECA without the power supply, or a CCK/BB DECA with the power supply/dc-rf adapter, right?


Exactly!


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

As the risk of confusing things again, I'd like to point out that all solutions, except one, require a separate coax run to support the coax to router bridge. The exception is the "wireless CCK" which can be placed in line with a receiver's coax feed (you'd still need a receiver DECA for any receiver that doesn't have it built in).

Solid Signal has a document that explains all the terms and options: http://manuals.solidsignal.com/Coax Networking White Paper.pdf


----------



## hinge (May 16, 2011)

Thanks JB, you explained it very well


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

And the DC-RF adapter is necessary specifically because when using a power adapter like the EPS10 to power a receiver DECA for the BB/CCK role requires three concurrent things.

1) Supply the necessary power to the DECA obviously.
2) Filter out the RF satellite SWiM signals which freely pass through the receiver DECA from entering into the power adapter itself and possibly causing issues with its circuitry.
3) Provide a 75 ohm RF termination to the coax network to prevent reflections of the SWiM signals back into the network possibly causing issues there well.


----------



## Wolfmanjohn (Aug 9, 2002)

Hey, Diana, thanks for posting that solidsignal link; the white paper really clarified a lot of things for me!


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Sorry to resurrect an old thread, but I have a question. A little background first. I don't have DirecTV anymore, but DECA is known to be a very cheap alternative to MoCA, so I'm trying to identify all the parts I need to just for MoCA functionality. The biggest difference in a DirecTV application and a non-DirecTV application is that the receiver end can't be receiver powered obviously, hence I'll need a power supply at every node. The cheapest way to accomplish this is to buy DCA2PR0 kits off ebay that include the adapter, power supply and DC/RF connector.

My question is will a DCA2PR0 function as a DCA2SR0 at the receiver end, or do I specifically need just one PR at my router and SR's everywhere else, or can I use additional PR's in place of SR's? Reason being, if I buy SR's I also have to buy power supplies. But if I buy the PR kits, I get power supplies essentially for $5 or so. Hope that makes sense.

Thanks


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

mdavej said:


> Sorry to resurrect an old thread, but I have a question. A little background first. I don't have DirecTV anymore, but DECA is known to be a very cheap alternative to MoCA, so I'm trying to identify all the parts I need to just for MoCA functionality. The biggest difference in a DirecTV application and a non-DirecTV application is that the receiver end can't be receiver powered obviously, hence I'll need a power supply at every node. The cheapest way to accomplish this is to buy DCA2PR0 kits off ebay that include the adapter, power supply and DC/RF connector.
> 
> My question is will a DCA2PR0 function as a DCA2SR0 at the receiver end, or do I specifically need just one PR at my router and SR's everywhere else, or can I use additional PR's in place of SR's? Reason being, if I buy SR's I also have to buy power supplies. But if I buy the PR kits, I get power supplies essentially for $5 or so. Hope that makes sense.
> 
> Thanks


Without a receiver for power, you'll need to use the DCA2PRO "kit" for each place/point.
DECA isn't really an "alternative" to MoCA, as it uses/is MoCA. It's the DirecTV version to have a compatible frequency.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> Without a receiver for power, you'll need to use the DCA2PRO "kit" for each place/point.
> DECA isn't really an "alternative" to MoCA, as it uses/is MoCA. It's the DirecTV version to have a compatible frequency.


Thanks. I realize they are different and that a true MoCA system will not interfere with cable/sat frequencies, but DECA will. So I've made sure my coax network will have DECA only, no cable or sat signals, so no frequency issues there. Just wanted to confirm a DCA2PR0 will work at every node, which you say it will. At $12 per DCA2PR0 kit on ebay, this is a whole lot less expensive the $60-$80 per node for MoCA devices.

I'll let you know how it works out on my non-satellite system.

Thanks again.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

mdavej said:


> Thanks. I realize they are different and that a true MoCA system will not interfere with cable/sat frequencies, but DECA will. So I've made sure my coax network will have DECA only, no cable or sat signals, so no frequency issues there. Just wanted to confirm a DCA2PR0 will work at every node, which you say it will. At $12 per DCA2PR0 kit on ebay, this is a whole lot less expensive the $60-$80 per node for MoCA devices.
> 
> I'll let you know how it works out on my non-satellite system.
> 
> Thanks again.


I don't see any problems.
Another way to look at MoCA & DECA is:
While they're both the same:
DECA is under SAT frequencies [and the same as cable]
"MoCA" is sold for cable and is above cable frequencies [and the same as SATs].


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

The wireless CCK mentioned in Diana's post above can also be used as a DECA to a receiver (or any Ethernet device). It can also provide a wireless link to the DECA network (no DTV H/HRs) above.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

dennisj00 said:


> The wireless CCK mentioned in Diana's post above can also be used as a DECA to a receiver (or any Ethernet device). It can also provide a wireless link to the DECA network (no DTV H/HRs) above.


Thanks. But I'm not sure if I could do the wireless setup on the CCK-W itself without using a DirecTV receiver GUI. Is there a way to access the config from a web page?

In any case, poor wifi range is one reason I have to go wired.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Yes, it has a GUI that can be accessed from a PC. And it does both G, but preferably N for video.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> Without a receiver for power, you'll need to use the DCA2PRO "kit" for each place/point.
> DECA isn't really an "alternative" to MoCA, as it uses/is MoCA. It's the DirecTV version to have a compatible frequency.


Just following up after my install of a couple of DCA2PR0's. They all worked great right away. Thanks again to all.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Sorry, one more question. Should I put terminators on any unused coax ports, or will it make any difference with DECA?


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Yes, unused ports should be terminated.


----------

